# Herxing?



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

So, Mox has been on doxy for ehrlichiosis since Monday. I also have been giving her 1000mg of vitamin C and about a quarter to half cup of plain yogurt between doses.

She was doing great until today. Today. She barely wanted to eat. She slept most of the day. She has been pretty itchy today. She didn't want much to do with her favorite ball. Could this be herxing?

Is there anything I can do to make her more comfortable until it passes?

I am happy to say her hair has started growing back after all the recurrent skin infections, and her dandruff is gone. Her natural skin oils seem to be returning.

I keep meaning to start her on coconut oil, but I'm wondering if I should wait until she is done with the doxy.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If she continues feeling ucky, you might want to check the liver enzymes if not on liver support.

Might have to add some pepcid if not on it.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks, Lisa. She's started perking back up a bit since I wrote this. She didn't seem to want to eat until about mid-afternoon yesterday, but that could be because I increased the amount of food she's been getting. She's up to 77 lbs, now and looks filled out and healthy.

She played hard last night and didn't want to quit. So, I think she's getting over whatever it was. If she goes back down again, I will take her to the vet. She hasn't been throwing up since starting the meds, whereas it was almost daily before.


----------

